# Clybel Farms/Starrsville Plantation



## fredw (Dec 22, 2009)

My son, a good friend, and I had a blast shooting quail yesterday at Clybel Farms in Covington.  Woody's own QuackAddict (J.R.) manages both Clybel Farms and Starrsville Plantation and puts on a great quail hunt.  We opted for the full day, 40 quail (per person) hunt.

The fields are a combination of broom sage, weeds, and some row crops with narrow strips of pines on both sides.  The fields are large, well maintained, and have very few thorns.  The birds flew very well.

To top it off, both the guide and dogs were great.  We hunted with another Woody's member Howco (Todd) and four well trained brittany spaniels.  It was a pleasure watching those dogs work.

My thanks to both J.R. and Todd for a great day.

If you're looking for a place to shoot some birds get in touch with QuackAddict.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Canebrake (Dec 22, 2009)

Can you run your own dogs for a reduced price?


----------



## fredw (Dec 22, 2009)

Tailgate shot from the morning hunt:







And one from the afternoon hunt:


----------



## fredw (Dec 22, 2009)

Canebrake said:


> Can you run your own dogs for a reduced price?



Canebrake, you can.  Here's a link to the website:
http://www.clybelfarms.com/


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 22, 2009)

May have to try it out after the season is over.  I'm thinking a combo quail/hog hunt.


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Fred!  It was a pleasure having you guys out this week and look forward to having you out again. We have spent a lot of time and effort on the management of our properties and have seen major improvements in habitat and game over the past 5 years.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 23, 2009)

That is some fine eating right there, congrats guys!


----------



## Sam H (Dec 24, 2009)

fredw said:


> Canebrake, you can.  Here's a link to the website:
> http://www.clybelfarms.com/



Very nice looking place @ very good price! Is that all put and take birds ,early release mix with wild or what!?...Looks like a good place to shoot alot of birds anyway../really a good place to work your dogs and do some shooting??!!


----------



## irocz2u (Dec 24, 2009)

may have to  call  my buddy  n  go  next year   after  the  end  of  the season  n  run my  dog


----------



## QuackAddict (Jan 16, 2010)

It is put and take as well as early release.  We can do a quail/hog combo and now is prime time.  Here is a pic from my cell phone of a 240lb hog taken a couple weeks ago by an 11 year old young man on a guided hunt.


----------

